# my leopard gecko pics



## nickyp0 (Feb 6, 2006)

these are my new babies cute arn't they


----------



## Rick (Feb 6, 2006)

Thanks for sharing. Those guys look pretty cool.


----------



## Ian (Feb 7, 2006)

Cool pix. Its a shame those rather abstract looking shapes break up when they get older!


----------



## nickyp0 (Feb 7, 2006)

ya i know right, but they are cute lol love these guys lol


----------

